# Seafood Stuffed Pork Chops (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

4 pork chops 1 1/2 inch thick each
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon red pepper
1/8 teaspoon white pepper


Stuffing:
1/2 stick butter
1 onion chopped
1 rib celery chopped
1 cup chopped fresh mushrooms
2 tablespoons chopped green onions
2 toes garlic minced
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1/2 bell pepper chopped
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup deveined shrimp
1/2 cup Italian bread crumbs
8 oz. milk
2 egg whites


Melt butter and sauté onion, celery, bell pepper, and mushrooms.
Add green onions, parsley, garlic, and Worcestershire sauce. Sauté 2 minutes. Add shrimp, sauté 2 minutes. Add milk, egg whites, and bread crumbs. Simmer 3 minutes.
Cut horizontal pockets in pork chops and add equal portions of stuffing. Sprinkle with Worcestershire sauce and pepper.
Bake in preheated oven, 350 degrees, for 1 hour to 1 hour 15 minutes. :vs_cool:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I might give this one a try. Thanks Clutch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

When you gonna start cooking cause all you are doing is making me hungry


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Mind. Blown.

*wipes drool on sleeve*

This is a keeper!


----------

